# Coffee Stout



## vcasey (Oct 24, 2009)

This was a very active fermentation and I was actually able to snap a pic while it was in progress. He racked it added the coffee today. I have no idea what the next step is or how long till bottling but being a coffee addict I am so looking forward to this one!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Oct 24, 2009)

Yum. You'll probably be bottling in a week or so. It looks delicious...


----------



## vcasey (Oct 24, 2009)

Even better, he'll be kegging and Our oldest is helping him bottle the Pumpkin Porter. Yeah! Now just have to figure out how to fit it into next weekend.
VC


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks yummy. I just pitched the yeast on an Oatmeal Cream Stout yesterday. I had seen recipes that added coffee but decided to go without - at least until I see how this batch tastes. Breakfast in a bottle?


----------



## vcasey (Nov 23, 2009)

Now on tap!


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks sooooo good!!!


I have never made beer, but I am thinking about trying one. I'm just not sure where to start. But, that picture is pretty inspiring.


Is that brew made from scratch Vcasey?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

I love brewing! You just can't beat the quality of the beer. A nice place to start is extract brewing or a partial-mash extract batch. That way you know that you're starting with enough fermentable sugars and there are a LOT of great recipes and brew kits out there. Also, with extract you typically boil only about half of the liquid so you can do it in a large (around 12 quart) pot - always nice not to have to buy extra equipment when you're trying something new... of course, then you'll get the bug and before you know it you're doing full mash "brew days" with your friends...


----------



## vcasey (Nov 30, 2009)

Hubby hooked it up to a Guinness Tap the other day. Now it pours so smooth that its like a coffee milkshake. Even better for me - no milk!
Goodfella the coffee stout is an all grain from scratch recipe. This one turned out so well it is already on his to do list again.
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 30, 2009)

Feel like sharing the recipe? I'm set up for all grain and that beer looks wonderful.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 30, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> Feel like sharing the recipe? I'm set up for all grain and that beer looks wonderful.



I'd be happy to share but give me a day.
VC


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like a meal in a bottle!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, VC! I'm hoping to have a brew day over the winter and stouts are my favorite. Yours looks delicious and I'd love to brew up a batch for myself (well, I might share with some friends).


----------



## hartm (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great! I love stouts. Haven't tried making beer before, but after making some wine, a few meads, (and some gin in college), I guess beer is the next item on the agenda.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is hubby's coffee stout recipe

Coffee Stout 



All Grain 

Batch Size 5.5 Gallon 

Boil</span> Size: 7 gallon 



Boil Time 60 min 



Ingredients 



10 lbs Pale Malt (2 row) 

1 lb Carmel
Malt - 60L (Briess) 

.75 lb Black Barley</span> (Briess) 

1 oz Pearle (8%)
60 min 

1 tsp Irish Moss</span> 10 min 

2.5 oz Starbucks Breakfast Blend Mild Whole
Coffee beans</span> 

(Latin America</span>) in secondary 

1.5 lb Turbinado sugar</span> 

Wyeast British Ale (#1098) Yeast - Make a 2 qt starter 



Target OG 1.076 

Target FG 1.005 

ABV 8.1% 



Single Infusion</span>, Medium body, batch sparge 



Mash for 60 min in 14.75 qts of water @ 154 F 

Sparge with 5 gal 168 F water 



Ferment</span> in primary @ 68 F for 1 week 

Secondary @ 35 F for 1 week with coffee beans 



Rack to corney keg, force carb to 1.8 volumes


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Secondary @ 35* Is that to help it clear?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes it helps to clear as well as extract the flavor from the coffee.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Yum! Thanks, VC.


----------



## Travisty (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, does your husband really get it down to 1.005?? That's like 93% attenuation!


Looks like a very interesting stout recipe with the turbinado addition and lack of roasted barley. I bet that makes a very nice stout! How strongly does the coffee come through?


----------



## Travisty (Dec 3, 2009)

Travisty said:


> Wow, does your husband really get it down to 1.005?? That's like 93% attenuation!












































Nevermind, I just put the numbers into ProMash. That's supposed to be 1.015 isn't it?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are the final numbers. It is very smooth and according to him can really sneak up on you. The coffee flavor &amp; aroma are terrific, there is no question coffee is in the beer. A coffee lovers dream and when he hooked it up to the Guinness Tap - OMG!!
VC


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 3, 2009)

BTW - did you do anything to sanitize the beans before you added them to the secondary?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 3, 2009)

Brewgrrrl said:


> BTW - did you do anything to sanitize the beans before you added them to the secondary?



No, he just dumped them in the bucket.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you have nitrogen for the Guiness tap?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 4, 2009)

wade said:


> Do you have nitrogen for the Guiness tap?



Yes, sort of! Actually its called a Guinness gas mix - and no I don't know the mix exactly just what hubby told me when he came home with yet another tank.
And I knew the answer without asking!!! We also use nitrogen to top off the wine we've kegged.
VC


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2009)

Guiness gas is 80% nitrogen and 20% co2. Makes for a nice creamy head on any black stout!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 4, 2009)

Dean said:


> Guiness gas is 80% nitrogen and 20% co2. Makes for a nice creamy head on any black stout!



Yeah that's the mix and it gives this one a coffee milkshake feel!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey vcasey.... 


When should I pack my stuff??? I'M MOVING IN!!! haha


----------



## paubin (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey!!! Wait a minute....all in the keg.....How the %^$# are you going to be able ta send me a bottle....HEeeeeeehahahaahaa...I love the recipe...nice and simple..a lot simpler than my oatmel coffee chocolate stout.


Pete


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 20, 2010)

Paubin, I'm brewing a chocolate oatmeal coffee stout this weekend. I'm glad to hear that someone else does it too. When I mention it, people look at me like I'm crazy and say that the beer will be to "busy". It's not, it's delicious! I guess that is why homebrewing is so wonderful, because I brew for me and I don't have to worry what others think. But man, are they missing out! This stout is amazing. I shoot for a final SG of 1.020 so it truly is a milkshake in the end. Dessert (or Breakfast) in a glass


----------

